# Odd yet general request.



## Delight (May 18, 2010)

Im looking for stories where the feedee/victim is fattend against their will. WAIT!. Not just in the classical sense of tied up and force fed, but with one enticing the other sexually, or with drugs, or really just breaking their will (such as the old stepfather story). It sounds bad i know. FFA/BHM are a plus. Examples are Mama Latte, Her little piggy, Mrs Chin, The stepfather (Both) etc. Thanks, i know theres gotta be alot of stories like this.

Also, feeding via lactation is a plus


----------



## Lou Grant (May 19, 2010)

The ones below have one or more of the items you indicated interest in. 

The Munchies

Creamery Gold

Digital Silver

He

The Benedict Contract


----------



## Delight (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. If anyone else has any other suggestions thats great. More the better haha


----------



## JP. (May 21, 2010)

Pretty much any of my stories is about that. One of them was included, Digital Silver.

Look up under: JP.

I also have a collection at Deviantart.


----------



## maltesefalcon (May 22, 2010)

Try one of mine:

Fill Up Your Bali

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50286&highlight=Fill+bali

May be to your liking.


----------

